# Adventures of the Electric Eel J-Cable



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Bought at the 2016 WWETT show from AJ Coleman and have been running it through the paces for the past 4 months. Now really important....I use the Heavy Duty version....not the standard J-Cable. They come in 6' lengths and are roughly the same weight as ridgid 7/8 innercore...not as heavy as general's 7/8. 

The smallest cleanout I'm going through is 2" cast iron san tee cleanouts with no problem. I think this works really good for soft stoppages needing to access through closet bends in 2" to 4" pipe. As I've gotten older, I don't like the working position of being on my knees so the dreel setup works better for me. The cable doesn't wind in as good as the 8' electric eel cable but it definitely self feeds. 

The cutter selection is more limited but I like the ridgid spiral saw blades on the eel cutter holder. 

I have already kinked one cable but you gotta remember this is not the Eel 8' cable built for roots.....this more for soft stoppages. The kinked cable was totally my fault. 

60' of cable will easily hold in a k60 7/8 reel. 

Very happy it's on the van and highly recommend it


----------



## alldayplumbing (Jul 15, 2016)

gear junkie said:


> Bought at the 2016 WWETT show from AJ Coleman and have been running it through the paces for the past 4 months. Now really important....I use the Heavy Duty version....not the standard J-Cable. They come in 6' lengths and are roughly the same weight as ridgid 7/8 innercore...not as heavy as general's 7/8.
> 
> The smallest cleanout I'm going through is 2" cast iron san tee cleanouts with no problem. I think this works really good for soft stoppages needing to access through closet bends in 2" to 4" pipe. As I've gotten older, I don't like the working position of being on my knees so the dreel setup works better for me. The cable doesn't wind in as good as the 8' electric eel cable but it definitely self feeds.
> 
> ...


Nice im going to look into it. What were you using before this?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Typically my inside setup was the k60 with either 7/8 or heavy duty 5/8 cable.

I think this is the dreel equivalant to the K3800 or Spartan 100 with 1/2" cable.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

sectional ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

yup


----------

